# 545 Delivery First Impressions



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

After Driving 540's, most recently 540 non sport automatic I took delivery of my 545 non sport automatic. The 540 5 speed automatic was smooth and the 540 acceleration was terrific. However, the 545's new 6 speed is automatic maybe even smoother shifting. The acceleration of the 545 is even better than the 540. Too much better in terms of wanting to experience it even though I am typically a conservative driver by BMW standards.

I was anticipating difficulties with the radiio and I-drive. However, it appears to be easy for me to use. Steering wheel controls for , volume, scan, am to fm and mute. Dash controls for mute, volume and scan. The I-drive knob was easy to press back for radiio screen, and quick scroll and press down to display am or fm. None of these activities required me to look away from the road. I was surprised how visible the screen was to see even driving home with a blinding west sun in my eyes. The line of site of I-drive screen was less distracting than conventional lower mounted small led display and buttons. The I-drive was also pleasing and comfortable to look at while driving after dark. As far as radio/I-drive being a distractiion that would cause an accident, I found it less distracting than conventional controls.

In looking at the other I-drive options and features, I found most of them were great to be able to adjust to my needs and comfort level. However, most of the other I-drive features I will not be changing on a frequent basis. And, compared, to conventional 540 BMW LED options, I found them no more and maybe less distracting due to higher line of site I-drive screen and not having to look down to find the exact button to push. On more occasions, I have found my self with my former 540 and other vehicles that I own, not watching my driving trying to look at LED information or pressing the right buttion. Once I internalized the push, scroll and other movements of the I-drive knob, it felt natural to me. 

My brother, the computer clutz, had the same experience after taking delivery about a 1 1/2 weeks ago of his 545. Again, these are only first impressions.


----------



## grizbo (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice review! Tell us about handling compared to your 540, especially cornering. Also what size are your wheels and type of tires? Where was your final price in relation to MSRP?


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

First of all let me say that I liked my 540 non sport. As great as I think the 540 handles, I think that the 545 is an improvement in terms of acceleration and handling. An improvement on a car that is damn hard to improve on. It far more power than I need. It does in my opinion corner a little better than 540 non sport. Since I prefer the non sport ride, I would not be a good person to compare sport to non sport.

I would also like to say the fit and finish was better on my 545 than what I have seen on the initial dealer demo 530 cars. And the new 545 no problem that I could tell regarding any squeeks or rattles.

Of course it had the 545 non sport 17" style 16 wheels. My brother's car that arrived almost 2 weeks earlier had Goodyear tires, mine had 
Continential tires. They were not run flats. I had always had Michelin tires delivered on my 540's. I have to admit that these tires are quieter than Michelins. I could have traded the tires that came on it for Michelins, but then if I had vibration problems there would be potential inger pointing from independent tire dealer and BMW/Dealer as to who is responsible.

I did a trade of my 6,000 mile 540 so a price is not relevant, I turned my 540 in about 2 months ago since I had other cars to drive. They just sold my 540 a two days ago. I was surprised it took so long as my 540 was absolutely spotless without any blemishes or flaws when I turned it over to them. They said it was close to a new car as they had ever taken in trade. Someone got a fine E39. I had tried to sell it my self for almost 6 weeks. The dealer actually gave me more than I was asking for it.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

VANF said:


> First of all let me say that I liked my 540 non sport. As great as I think the 540 handles, I think that the 545 is an improvement in terms of acceleration and handling. An improvement on a car that is damn hard to improve on. It far more power than I need. It does in my opinion corner a little better than 540 non sport. Since I prefer the non sport ride, I would not be a good person to compare sport to non sport.
> 
> I would also like to say the fit and finish was better on my 545 than what I have seen on the initial dealer demo 530 cars. And the new 545 no problem that I could tell regarding any squeeks or rattles.
> 
> ...


No pictures yet? Please share!!!


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I have heard excellent things about the engine in the 545i. It's the same powerplant in the 745i, apparently, and it employs things like variable intake length. Pretty damn sweet.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Jetfire said:


> I have heard excellent things about the engine in the 545i. It's the same powerplant in the 745i, apparently, and it employs things like variable intake length. Pretty damn sweet.


VanF..did you not take a beating on trading an essential new 03 for an 04....seems like you would lose alot on the trade...

If you do not mind me asking why did you do that?

Also are you married..my wife would commit me if I said to her I want to trade my 03 530i on a 04 530i..if so your wife is a gem...


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Neath, essentially you are right. And I agree with you. However, some men drink, some men chase women (this I have done way in the past before being married to my wife), some men gamble which I have done very little (and trust me in the long run as I am sure you know the house always wins, if you gamble long enough) and other men spend very little of their money and have limited fun if any in life. As you know even over multi year ownership with cars we all take a bath and lose money. Trading or buying frequently means typically we take a bigger bath. However, in some years by lining up a buyer at the end of the year for my old car, and having the dealer handle the transaction to reduce sales tax, I have been able to move up to the new model with less cost than getting a car every 3 to 5 years. I am not concerned just about the total cost to change from year to year even though that is important. My focus is more on how much additional does it cost for me to change year to year verses the annualized cost over a 4 or 5 year period. Unfortunately, with the model change I was unable to do this this time and traded my car into the dealer. Then it took them almost 60 days to sell my perfect '03 540.

Bottom line I like cars. Cars are my vice. My wife is a gem and thank you for reminding me. I also think she is glad I don't have the other vices referenced above. In addition, it lets her talk me into the house she wants and other things that she likes. Maybe this is what they refer to as a win, win situatiion? Oh, and yes, she thinks I am crazy!


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Day two, New 545 Experience

So far almost everything seems to be functioning just as it should on my 545. However, I live about 25 miles from a metro area and I noticed that upon getting home the AM radio reception on my radio was not real good. Yes, some of us listen to news, sports and talk on AM radio. 
FM reception was better, but not as good as my 540. I called my service advisor at about 5 minuites until 6 pm on the day of delivery.

I offered to collect any problems over the next few weeks and come in then. He then offered to bring me a loaner the next morning and take my car in for the radio service check. It was more convenient for me to take the car in at 7 am the next morning and take the loaner car. They gave me a '03 530 sport loaner (damn, same interior color and exterior color of my old 540, felt right at home). I have only driven 540's and never a 530, I was very impressed with it's performance.

My service advisor called me at 5 pm this same day saying they had done some radio programing changes and thought the problem was solved. They offered to bring me the car. I opted to drive in and pick it up. Picked up the car. At this point the AM and FM reception appear to be greatly improved. I will probably take the car on a road trip this weekend to check out at farther distances from a metro area.

The biggest problem I see at this point is that if my dealer continues to provide this level of service as they have in the past, I am ruined for doing business with other dealers. This is only my second car from this dealer. My borther has been doing business with them for many years and multiple cars, he says this is their typical service level. I usually do not trust car dealers, but they are winning me over.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Do not get me wrong..I think it is great you can get a new car the way you did...

My problem is I view cars as a depreciating pain in the ass..I love cars and would love to get a new one every 1-3 yrs but I feel the need to drive them for as long as possible..I have avg. 7 yrs on my last 2 cars(1993 G20, 1996 Audi A4...we now have the wife's 2001 ML 320 and 2003 530i) and before the G20 and A4 I kept a Maxima for 5 yrs

My wife would never understand..though she reminded me today when we were talking that she let me get my 530i without a question..though she did not want me spending $50,000...so the E320 was out, as was the 540i...I am sure if I truly wanted I could have spent the extra money but we just bought a new house..so I was cautious....

I have bought new not used..just fear the "lemon" though you can get this with a new one too...


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Overall I agree with you Neath, even though I practice differently regarding cars. Most of my friends consider me ultra frugal with mental lapses regarding cars. If someone were to ask me for advise, I would most likely give advise in accordance with your thoughts.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

VANF said:


> Overall I agree with you Neath, even though I practice differently regarding cars. Most of my friends consider me ultra frugal with mental lapses regarding cars. If someone were to ask me for advise, I would most likely give advise in accordance with your thoughts.


Cars are also my 1 real "vice"-- I own a BMW even though I live in NY and usually only get to drive it on the weekends-- which most people would think was crazy. But, as much as I like to use your argument that its my "only vice", I do have to admit that it is an expensive one- and I coud probably afford many other vices + some extra cash if it weren't for the car vice. I was thinking about this the other day, because my girlfriend and I were talking about one of her brothers who 
-eats sushi for dinner almost every night
-is constantly buying new clothes, stereo equipment and gadgets
-and likes to go out drinking fairly often

I have to admit that even w/ all of her brothers "vices" he probably spends less than many of us do on our 1 vice. Doesn't matter- I could care less about most other vices--so all my tme/money gets spent in 1 place.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

VANF said:


> Overall I agree with you Neath, even though I practice differently regarding cars. Most of my friends consider me ultra frugal with mental lapses regarding cars. If someone were to ask me for advise, I would most likely give advise in accordance with your thoughts.


I agree VANF, Ive found you can minimize you loses or it helps if

1) your state only charge sales tax on trade difference, in my state its sometimes better to trade than sell to an individual, for example if a dealer in my state (TN) offers $40k on my trade, I would have to sell the car for $43.8k to break even (9.5% tax rate)
2) you own the car, no interest or lease payments
3) make the best deal possible, I shoot for $400-$500 per month of ownership, owning a car 9-18 months, you can go on different days to get your car appraised, also depends on who appraises your car.
4) keep the car emaculate, take it to the dealer clean, to some dealers it doesnt make a difference, but to some it does.

I do agree buying a car is not the way to make money, trading every year is not the smartess thing to do, but if you going to, minimize you loses.


----------



## Two5s (Oct 26, 2003)

VANF said:


> Day two, New 545 Experience
> 
> The biggest problem I see at this point is that if my dealer continues to provide this level of service as they have in the past, I am ruined for doing business with other dealers.


Which dealer is it? I've been using John Roberts since I moved to Dallas, but can't say I've had the same experiences you've had. I'm not unhappy with them, but someone seems to be going the extra mile for you.


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for the response robg and damills. 

My theory is it is ok to do most things if you know, what your are doing, why you are doing it, what it is going to cost you and if you can live with the final result.

Sounds like both of you have a good grasp on that concept.

A side note, took the 545 farther west of the metroplex this pm with the Mrs. Looks like the dealer may have solved the radio problem. I will reserve my final judgement for a weekend trip far west from DFW toward Amarillo. That part of Texas is not the end of the earth, but you can damn sure see it from there. And if I can pick up decent radio reception in that area I will be comfortable with the radio status. Had the Mrs. driving tonight, could not get her to push it to the floor even for a moment. In fact, in all reality, a 530 with 545 emblems would probably do everything for me that I need.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

damills said:


> I agree VANF, Ive found you can minimize you loses or it helps if
> 
> 1) your state only charge sales tax on trade difference, in my state its sometimes better to trade than sell to an individual, for example if a dealer in my state (TN) offers $40k on my trade, I would have to sell the car for $43.8k to break even (9.5% tax rate)
> 2) you own the car, no interest or lease payments
> ...


Very interesting information..I guess if you can lease a car at $400-500/mo with minimal money down with a short lease I guess it would work..but how do you get those deals...


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Don't know anything about leasiing since I just buy my cars.

The dealer that has been to this date providing excellent service to us is Autobahn of Ft. Worth


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

VANF said:


> Don't know anything about leasiing since I just buy my cars.
> 
> The dealer that has been to this date providing excellent service to us is Autobahn of Ft. Worth


I agree-Autobahn has provided excellent service for me and my 5er. I didn't buy from them yet they go the extra mile for my concerns. This is an example of BMW customer service that we don't see in the Dallas area.

I have to drive almost 60 miles to get to Autobahn but I consider that a bonus. :thumbup: The other dealers in my local area excel at failing at most tasks. The parts departments have good personnel but the prices they charge keep me from doing business there also. 

:thumbup: to Robert Strickland and the guys and girls at Autobahn. We do appreciate you !


----------



## Two5s (Oct 26, 2003)

avionics12 said:


> I agree-Autobahn has provided excellent service for me and my 5er. I didn't buy from them yet they go the extra mile for my concerns. This is an example of BMW customer service that we don't see in the Dallas area.


Good to know! I bought my '99 at Otto's, which is near Philadelphia, but plan to replace it with an '04 or '05 next fall. With the hit in value the E39s just took, I figure another year can't hurt.


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Two5's you are probably right. However, my opinion is one of the problems was that I was trying to sell my 540 prior to release of the E60.
I think the mind set of many buyers was that they were on the fence and doing nothing.

It may be the E39 demand may come up a little now that the E60 is out.
Those that were on the fence that prefer the E39 may be willing to buy an E39 now that they are not being produced any more. Especially if they can find a clean well maintained one.

I think if I had the b**ls to hold on I would have sold mine more readily.

In fact, as noted the dealer had no action on my '03 540 until after the E60 started arriving. It looked so good on the lot, that I might have been interested in it if it had not been buying my own car back. No matter what happens regarding the E60, the E39 will always be a standard by which many cars can be compared.


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

what exactly are you selling again?


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

VANF said:


> Don't know anything about leasiing since I just buy my cars.
> 
> The dealer that has been to this date providing excellent service to us is Autobahn of Ft. Worth


Wow you purchase new every year??.. curious aside from paying the increased MSRP...How much does it ususally cost to get a new car..if you do not mind me asking...


----------



## Two5s (Oct 26, 2003)

VANF said:


> In fact, as noted the dealer had no action on my '03 540 until after the E60 started arriving. It looked so good on the lot, that I might have been interested in it if it had not been buying my own car back. No matter what happens regarding the E60, the E39 will always be a standard by which many cars can be compared.


The dealer incentives brought the customers in, and as a private seller you might have had a harder time had you held it. Sounds like you made the right move to trade when you did. Enjoy the new car!


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

neath, it varies a lot. And E39 to E60 was not the best transition for me. Typically, it takes in the 5500- 6500 range. It has cost me as little as 3000 in the past. In fact serveral years ago it cost me much less, just got lucky.

It requires effort which may or may not be worth it to someone else.
First, you have to find a buyer. This can be a pain. Unually you must sell (fortunately I have othr cars to drive) the old car 20 to 30 days prior to introduction of new model. The transaction must be handled through the dealer to result in only paying sales tax on the difference in prices.

Also, note the car you are selling must be low mileage and in near perfect condition. I am not sure I could do this on a lease, my short commings. I do not look at what it cost me so much, but how much more it cost me than multi year annualized ownership. 


And remember, I do this in place of other vices that would probably cost me even more.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

VANF said:


> neath, it varies a lot. And E39 to E60 was not the best transition for me. Typically, it takes in the 5500- 6500 range. It has cost me as little as 3000 in the past. In fact serveral years ago it cost me much less, just got lucky.
> 
> It requires effort which may or may not be worth it to someone else.
> First, you have to find a buyer. This can be a pain. Unually you must sell (fortunately I have othr cars to drive) the old car 20 to 30 days prior to introduction of new model. The transaction must be handled through the dealer to result in only paying sales tax on the difference in prices.
> ...


That is great ..Unfortunately my wife would not see it that way..she is great though and love her to death...
So we have trade offs but your wife what a sweety nice she sees that as a small vice..in reality it is only an extra $600/mo...the way we blow money really not bad
Do yuo keep the cars longer than a yr...do you do any mods...I would guess not since you just get a new one?

Do you stick with the same brand BMW only or have you switched brands...


----------

